# Turn off WiFi



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Haven't figured out how to turn off WiFi to save battery after I go to the web.

How do I do that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Okey Dokey,

Go to the gear (upper right hand corner)

WiFi

Off.




Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Haven't figured out how to turn off WiFi to save battery after I go to the web.


However, if you turn wifi off after going to the web...you won't be on the web.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Betsy and Hoosiermama

Now I have 2 titles:

Computer Dummy and Kindle Fire Dummy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Collectively Kindle boards members know everything.


----------

